# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Patients Left To Die, No Treatment, No Drugs, Its Murder, Its Out Of A Horror Movie

## Molly Pitcher

*Registered Nurse in NYC Hospital: Patients Are Left To Die, No Treatment, No Drugs, Its Murder Its Out Of A Horror Movie*This video is a stunning indictment of NY Gov. Cuomo and Red Bill de Blasio but the Democrat media complex will make sure none of this gets out. I am sure YouTube will take it down. Facebook did. Share, share, share.







ARTICLE CONTINUED:     https://sonsoflibertymedia.com/regis...-horror-movie/

----------

Montana (04-27-2020),teeceetx (04-27-2020),wbslws (04-28-2020)

----------


## kazenatsu

They have to get those coronavirus death statistics up.

----------


## Montana

> *Registered Nurse in NYC Hospital: Patients Are Left To Die, No Treatment, No Drugs, “It’s Murder” “It’s Out Of A Horror Movie”*
> 
> 
> This video is a stunning indictment of NY Gov. Cuomo and Red Bill de Blasio but the Democrat media complex will make sure none of this gets out. I am sure YouTube will take it down. Facebook did. Share, share, share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They have to keep that death count high. With more testing its being said millions have been infected and survived which lowers the death rate.  The media is slow if at all reporting that.

----------

teeceetx (04-27-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Is this the nurse that killed herself yesterday over this?  She was on the evening news making these same accusations.  

Truthfully, I don't believe this.  This is someone who is not an eye witness to any of this.

----------


## Jen

I think the most frightening thing...........and what should scare us the most........is that when someone has covid and is taken to the hospital they are taken alone.  No one can go with them, speak for them, read or listen to information and help with the decisions.  That very sick person............is alone.   Whatever the doctors decide to do, that sick person is at their mercy.

Most doctors are good and want to save lives.  Some don't value human life and their priority is something other than the saving of human lives.  That ill person has no way of knowing what kind of doctor is treating him/her.  

This is not the time for anyone to become ill and need to go to the hospital because no matter what you go there for, you will be alone.  No one will be your advocate.

That is what is most frightening about this whole thing to me.
Needless to say, if I become ill, I will just try to ride it out at home.

----------

Louise (04-27-2020)

----------


## Abbey

In my area, the small  number of  positive  cases, were/are mild, with most of the  people  recovering  at home  or, now fully recovered and,  just 1 hospitalized. 

 Does  that sound like a  pandemic to you?

----------

Louise (04-27-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> I think the most frightening thing...........and what should scare us the most........is that when someone has covid and is taken to the hospital they are taken alone.  No one can go with them, speak for them, read or listen to information and help with the decisions.  That very sick person............is alone.   Whatever the doctors decide to do, that sick person is at their mercy.
> 
> Most doctors are good and want to save lives.  Some don't value human life and their priority is something other than the saving of human lives.  That ill person has no way of knowing what kind of doctor is treating him/her.  
> 
> This is not the time for anyone to become ill and need to go to the hospital because no matter what you go there for, you will be alone.  No one will be your advocate.
> 
> That is what is most frightening about this whole thing to me.
> Needless to say, if I become ill, I will just try to ride it out at home.


 Its like  they want  no witnesses,  if no one is  allowed to  be  with the  sick person,  no one  can accuse them of wrongdoing. 

 If I become  ill and, they tell me  my husband  can't  be  with me?  I'm outta  there.....for  one thing,  I don't  think  they can  legally  do that.

----------

Jen (04-27-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Its like  they want  no witnesses,  if no one is  allowed to  be  with the  sick person,  no one  can accuse them of wrongdoing. 
> 
>  If I become  ill and, they tell me  my husband  can't  be  with me?  I'm outta  there.....for  one thing,  I don't  think  they can  legally  do that.


 Something just seems wrong about that.  If two people are in quarantine with each other..... then they should be able to cover or sanitize or do whatever it takes to be in the hospital together.

----------

Abbey (04-27-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Something just seems wrong about that.  If two people are in quarantine with each other..... then they should be able to cover or sanitize or do whatever it takes to be in the hospital together.


 I know.  The problem  might be,  they want  no one to be  able to  dictate the  type of  treatment  the sick person  receives. 

 I for one, would  not want  them to use a ventilator on me,  I think  that is what  is killing  some  people and,  i would  have  instructed  my husband to  speak  for me  if I couldn't. 

 Maybe  that's  it, they don't want  anyone  speaking  for  the sick.

----------

Jen (04-27-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I know.  The problem  might be,  they want  no one to be  able to  dictate the  type of  treatment  the sick person  receives. 
> 
>  I for one, would  not want  them to use a ventilator on me,  I think  that is what  is killing  some  people and,  i would  have  instructed  my husband to  speak  for me  if I couldn't. 
> 
>  Maybe  that's  it, they don't want  anyone  speaking  for  the sick.


Whether it's true everywhere or just true some places, it definitely looks like they don't want anyone to tell them how to deal with sick people.  I don't want a ventilator either.  My husband knows that.  I'm telling ya...........I will do everything in my power not to let myself be in that kind of vulnerable position.

----------

Abbey (04-27-2020)

----------

